
Best Kubernetes Training Course? - webappguy
Throw a rock hit a K8s training course. Seriously there are so many now. Is there a gold standard?
======
eon01
Hey there. I'm working on a new course, "Learn Kubernetes by Building 10
Project". I am not claiming that this is the "best Kubernetes training
course," but if you want to learn Kubernetes based on real-world examples,
I've put a lot of what I know about practical use cases in this course.

You can preorder it now (and save 80%). It will be released on 31 Jan 2020.

[https://bf.eralabs.io/learnkubernetesbybuilding10projects.ht...](https://bf.eralabs.io/learnkubernetesbybuilding10projects.html)

